# Anyone has Shell Vacation Points Grid?



## JillChang (Jan 6, 2006)

I am considering a Shell Vacation timeshare, but I need to know how much points are required for their resorts, can anyone post a link showing their points grid?

thanks


----------



## rbrougham (Jan 8, 2006)

*Points grid*

The easiest way is to go to ebay and search for shell points in timesshares for sale.  Most of the offerings there have the grid as part of the brochure.


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 9, 2006)

rbrougham said:
			
		

> The easiest way is to go to ebay and search for shell points in timesshares for sale.  Most of the offerings there have the grid as part of the brochure.



This is correct and the best way to approach it. I'm a Shell floating week owner, not vacation points member, and I have never been able to get any information from Shell corporate about the Shell points system. All information I obtained came from other websites and detailed descriptions of Shell vacation club owners on eBay.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 10, 2006)

rbrougham said:
			
		

> The easiest way is to go to ebay and search for shell points in timesshares for sale.  Most of the offerings there have the grid as part of the brochure.


I found it hard to believe that this was the best way to get a points grid, but you right. Most people selling a shell point membership on EBay have a long detailed info on the shell locations along with a grid. It doesn't include Whistler, which I'm interested, but most all other Shell locations.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Jan 19, 2006)

I went to the online owners area and this is the chart for Mountainside Lodge in Whistler.

Hope it Helps.

Season Dates Unit Type Fri-Sat Thu,Sun Mon-Wed Weekly 
Platinum  15-Jan - 15-Apr
15-Dec - 31-Dec
 Studio   1100 800 550 5450 
Studio Loft   1350 950 650 6550 
1BR   1350 950 650 6550 
1BR-Deluxe   1550 1150 800 7800 

Gold  16-Apr - 30-Apr
18-Jun - 07-Sep
 Studio   950 700 500 4800 
Studio Loft   1150 850 600 5800 
1BR   1150 850 600 5800 
1BR-Deluxe   1350 950 700 6700 

Silver  01-Jan - 14-Jan
08-Sep - 01-Oct
25-Nov - 14-Dec
 Studio   750 550 400 3800 
Studio Loft   900 650 500 4600 
1BR   900 650 500 4600 
1BR-Deluxe   1050 750 550 5250 

Bronze  01-May - 17-Jun
02-Oct - 24-Nov
 Studio   450 300 250 2250 
Studio Loft   550 400 300 2800 
1BR   550 400 300 2800 
1BR-Deluxe   600 450 300 3000


----------

